# zyprexa



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

has anyone ever tried zyprexa?


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

i take 20mg at bed time ..side effects are a little weight gain and sedation here's a site that will tell you more good luck http://www.crazymeds.org/zyprexa.html


----------



## salgal (May 11, 2006)

I was on 5 mg zyprexa for 8 or so years. It really helped my DP/DR (my main problem is really bad DR) a lot. I gained a little weight and slept like a baby. I think it also made my brain sluggish. However, it worked so well on my DR that it was worth the side effects.

A few months ago my therapist suggested that I try a newer antipsychotic in hopes that it would help me think more clearly. I have tapered off the zyprexa and am now on abilify. The abilify is making me anxious and sleeping badly, although it is still keeping DR away. I told my psychiatrist about the anxiety and insomnia, and he prescribed BuSpar (which I started today.)

I'm thinking the change from zyprexa to abilify may have been a mistake since anxiety is what brings on my DR. I'd rather have dull thinking than have DR symptoms.

I would say give zyprexa a try.


----------



## dreamvertigo (Sep 23, 2006)

I have been on Zyprexa for about 2 months now. I have gained about 10-15 lbs. on it so I am counting calories the best I can. Although it is hard when I crave certain things. My depression has cleared up a little, yet life still seems very flat and boring. My doctor believes that my DP comes from my depression so he is trying to take me out of the depression, so that my DP lifts. I think it is working yet I am still in a fog. I don't question whether or not something is real anymore (which is a HUGE improvement), but I still feel like I am in a dream from time to time. I notice it more when I am in florescent light, don't know why but I do. I do think Zyprexa is a good drug minus the weight gain. But I take the weight gain anyday as long as the depersonalization and derealization goes away!


----------



## forever_empty (Sep 30, 2006)

i took this several years ago..in my teens.

it was a horrible drug from what i remember.

i gained 30lbs. in under 2 months, and i felt so...numb..like my body was just a shell...

i had some improvement with whatever 'thought problems' i had at the time..but other than that, it was useless for me.


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

I too am on abilify Salgal and it makes me sleep less which I don't know whether this is a good or a bad thing being as I used to sleep 20+ hours when on Paxil. I am also taking sulpiride (derivative of amisulpiride) which I hope to come off. I know abilify is good for bipolar as well as zyprexa which has had some good reviews.

The world does seem flat and a boring place at the moment but I'm just about hanging on in there.

Peace.


----------

